
Show HN: Terminal-based application launcher for Unix-like systems - lchsk
https://github.com/lchsk/xstarter
======
fiatjaf
Can I use this instead of dmenu? dmenu is so slow!

~~~
lchsk
Hi Yes, this is thought of as an improvement over dmenu and similar :) It uses
cache so imho it's much faster.

